# 5 Tips for Transplanting Vegetable Seedlings



## Bill_Brikiatis (Feb 9, 2011)

You make a great point that transplanted seedlings need phosphorus and not nitrogen when they are first transplanted. You want to grow roots and not leaves when the seedlings are getting starting outdoors. 

Do you know of any organic alternatives to bone meal for providing phosphorus? Urban Garden Solutions wrote a great post Mad Cow disease and bone meal https://bit.ly/ftfYMd. I think I'm going to try to avoid it going forward. I think that blood meal may also be something I want to avoid for the same reason.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

That's a really good point, Bill. Many people stay clear of bone and blood meal because it is the by-product of animal slaughterhouses. That's the cold, hard truth of the production of bone and blood meal. There really isn't a definitive answer on the Mad Cow Disease question, so I think at this point it is up to the individual gardener whether to use it or not.

As far as other sources of phosphorus, that's a tough one, because there are so very few that are available on the market. Of course, compost that includes some horse or cow manures will contain phosphorus. How much is really difficult to know unless you have it analyzed.

Rock phosphate is a possible option, but it is a very slow release source as it can take several years for it to break down. There are some organic fertilizers for root crops available that can be used when setting out transplants. 

A good one is Root Crops Alive! by Gardens Alive!. It contains a good content of potassium and phosphorus. I would use this only when setting out transplants for plants other than root crops.


----------



## andyfelland (Jul 5, 2012)

well i have foiund your site helpful so far im new to growing anything i live in nevada in the desert right now im trying to grow corn beans tomatoes and squash and trees as i have none around me it has been a chore so far but i was looking for pics of what vegies leafs look like lol i started a bunch and didnt lable what they were madning live and learn i suppose.


----------

